# reseteo de velocimetro



## Dani nqn (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola muchachos soy nuevo por aca, queria consultar a los que saben de esto, tengo un cbx 250, tiene un problema en el tablero, cuando pones el contacto se resetean las agujas de velocidad y rpm (normal) pero un dia en un viaje parece ke le entro agua... consecuencia... despues de haberlo secado y limpiado la plaqueta, el velocimetro no funca, cuando das contacto las rpm suben y bajan bien pero el velocimetro sube donde quiere se frena o vibra la agujita o vuelve donde quiere, le cambie un cajita blanca que lleva soldada a la plaqueta, esta cajita posee dos bonbinitas que regulan el giro del eje de la aguja, pero sigue igual o poco mejora, que componente puede ser que este fallando?????? desde ya muchas gracias al que me pueda aportar algo...

PD: si quieren mando fotos de la plaqueta.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Fotos si... Saludos


----------

